# Floor Mats for 1992 S4



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

Anyone know where I can source some of these? Black preferrably.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Floor Mats for 1992 S4 (bryang)*

I think blau parts carries them, but without the Audi rings.....copyright law crap....


----------



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Floor Mats for 1992 S4 (Sepp)*

Thanks for the tip. It looks like they get their mats from Lloyds. I checked Lloyds site and they make logo'd mats for pretty much anything except the S4. I'll bet they even make them for my skateboard.
Anyhooo...thanks again for the tip.
Bryan


----------



## B4ThaiGuy (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Floor Mats for 1992 S4 (bryang)*

Dealership?


----------



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Floor Mats for 1992 S4 (B4ThaiGuy)*

Nope, not at the dealership. At least not at my local dealership. I called and was informed that they only stocked back to 1999. I know they keep older stock than that but most likely those items are engine and suspension related.
Bryan


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Floor Mats for 1992 S4 (bryang)*

Most dealership folks don't even know there wa an s4 built prior to '98....


----------

